# Architect?



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

Has anyone any recommendations for an architect familiar with timber frame buildings? We have bought a piece of land in Giolou and want to build a traditional stone villa to fit in well with the other villas in the area. We have tried contacting the Cypriot architects association, but have had no response as yet. We have a long time scale, as we need this for our retirement in about 4 years. Thank you.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

dstump said:


> Has anyone any recommendations for an architect familiar with timber frame buildings? We have bought a piece of land in Giolou and want to build a traditional stone villa to fit in well with the other villas in the area. We have tried contacting the Cypriot architects association, but have had no response as yet. We have a long time scale, as we need this for our retirement in about 4 years. Thank you.


I will have a word with some of my contacts and see if I can find anything out for you.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

dstump said:


> Has anyone any recommendations for an architect familiar with timber frame buildings? We have bought a piece of land in Giolou and want to build a traditional stone villa to fit in well with the other villas in the area. We have tried contacting the Cypriot architects association, but have had no response as yet. We have a long time scale, as we need this for our retirement in about 4 years. Thank you.


There aren't that many but we have found one in Nicosia. He does work very fast but I think he does consider everything. We are waiting for the building permit, so not sure if you want a recommendation before I actually see the end product.


----------



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

theresoon said:


> There aren't that many but we have found one in Nicosia. He does work very fast but I think he does consider everything. We are waiting for the building permit, so not sure if you want a recommendation before I actually see the end product.


Thank you for taking the time to answer, by the e3nd product do you mean your place isn't built yet, or you are awaiting permission? Anyway, I assume you were happy with his designs? A name would be useful, if you are OK to do that?


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

dstump said:


> Thank you for taking the time to answer, by the e3nd product do you mean your place isn't built yet, or you are awaiting permission? Anyway, I assume you were happy with his designs? A name would be useful, if you are OK to do that?


the permission is coming. I will pm you his contact info.


----------

